# Medroxyprogesterone Acetate Inj. J1055



## jramage (Jan 7, 2013)

I just realized that J1055 expired on 12-31-2012.  What code are you using now?  I have been advised to use J1050 with 150 units.  Have you received any information on this from any of your payors? Any advise would be greatly appreicated.  Thanks!


----------



## laws4129 (Jan 8, 2013)

*J1050*

I too have been having  trouble finding out how to code for this. We were told that patients have to pick it up from the drugstore and bring it to the clinic for injection.I work at a rural health clinic. I assume that we have to have to show the code in order to get paid for the injection. Thanks for the help.


----------

